

Auto Racing Becomes a Favorite Hobby for Tech Elite - germinalphrase
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/technology/in-silicon-valley-the-rise-of-high-speed-networking.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
outericky
Because auto racing has been for the regular Joe?

Auto racing (and really any motorsport) is extremely expensive and you need to
pay to play. This is just another way to hate on people with money.

~~~
kjs3
When I was in college, I raced SCCA style with an late-60s MG Midget I picked
up for $900 and put maybe another $2k in (engine rebuild, Weber carbs and
other assorted tweaks). Great fun.

------
ceequof

      At some point during every conversation I had with a tech guy who 
      is interested in racing, there would come an awkward moment in 
      which he would ask me not to paint him as an extravagant, sexist 
      cretin. Mr. Schachter told me, “Try to tone down the rich guy 
      hobby thing.”
    

Too late.

~~~
joshu
Yeah, I talked about a lot more about club racing and LeMons and it didn't get
included.

